# Deve se ter sentido ou Deve ter se sentido



## gvergara

Oi:

Pergunto-me qual/is a/s colocação/ões correta/s (ou pelo menos aceitável/eis) do pronome quando se tem a seqüência _verbo modal + o auxiliar ter + o particípio_, com e sem elemento atrator_.

_1) Sem atrator: 
_Deve *se *ter sentido
Deve ter *se *sentido_

2) Com atrator 
_Não __*se *__deve ter sentido
__Não __deve *se *ter sentido
__Não __deve ter *se *sentido

_Obrigado


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Eu diria:

_Ele deve ter se sentido mal.
Ele não deve ter se sentido muito bem._


----------



## hiratafabio

Concordo.

O que pode ser usado também é: 

_Ele deve ter sentido-se mal_, apesar de não ver muito essa construção hoje em dia, ela é possível.


----------



## Bahiano

hiratafabio said:


> Concordo.
> 
> O que pode ser usado também é:
> 
> _Ele deve ter sentido-se mal_, apesar de não ver muito essa construção hoje em dia, ela é possível.



Quando o verbo principal da locução verbal estiver no particípio, o pronome oblíquo átono só poderá ser colocado junto do verbo auxiliar, NUNCA após o verbo principal!
Veja aqui


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, tem de levar hífen: _deve ter_*-*_se sentido_.


----------



## hiratafabio

Bahiano said:


> Quando o verbo principal da locução verbal estiver no particípio, o pronome oblíquo átono só poderá ser colocado junto do verbo auxiliar, NUNCA após o verbo principal!
> Veja aqui



Hm, verdade. O engraçado é ter visto ocorrências dessa construção, então achei que fosse correta, só que pouco usada nos dias de hoje.


----------



## Bahiano

englishmania said:


> Em Portugal, tem de levar hífen: _deve ter_*-*_se sentido_.


É porque o hífen é obrigatório na ênclise! Veja a diferença:

_deve *ter-*__*se *sentido = ênclise no verbo auxiliar
__deve ter *se sentido *= próclise no verbo principal_


----------



## Istriano

Bahiano falou tudo. 

_*No "Estado"*_


> O Estado aceita o uso, no noticiário, do pronome oblíquo  colocado entre dois verbos, sem necessidade de se ligar por hífen ao  primeiro deles. Trata-se de uma característica do português do Brasil  que não é mais possível desprezar:_ Ele estava se preparando para sair. / Falta d_’_água  pode se agravar hoje. / Ele tinha se revoltado contra o pai. / Devia  estar se aborrecendo com tudo aquilo. / Queria se livrar do amigo. / Vai  se casar esta semana. / Esses homens podem nos ajudar. / Venho lhe  trazer o meu apoio. / Tinha nos decepcionado._



http://www.estadao.com.br/manualredacao/esclareca/c.shtm


----------



## Fericire

_Não se deve ter sentido
Não deve ter se sentido
_
As duas são possíveis, mas as duas têm sentidos diferentes.


----------



## gvergara

Fericire said:


> _Não se deve ter sentido
> Não deve ter se sentido
> _ As duas são possíveis, mas as duas têm sentidos diferentes.


 E podia me dizer qual essa diferença?


----------



## Bahiano

gvergara said:


> E podia me dizer qual essa diferença?



_Não *se* deve ter sentido --> se = pronome indefinido (alguém + sentir)
Não deve ter* se *sentido --> se = pronome reflexivo (você + sentir-se)_


----------



## gvergara

Bahiano said:


> _Não *se* deve ter sentido _--> se = pronome indefinido_
> Não deve ter* se *sentido _--> se = pronome reflexivo


 Desculpe, mas continuo sem compreender a diferença de sentido...


----------



## Bahiano

gvergara said:


> Desculpe, mas continuo sem compreender a diferença de sentido...


Bom, vou tentar explicar ainda mais preciso em mudar o tempo pro Presente:
_Não se deve ter sentido --> Não se deve sentir --> Alguém não deve sentir algo
Não deve ter se sentido --> Não deve se sentir --> (Você/ele/ela) não deve se sentir mal/bem_


----------



## gvergara

E se o verbo modal fosse outro, também mudaria o sentido? 

_Maria está na praia agora, mas Luñis diz que a viu na rua. Eu acho que *não pode tê-la visto/ não a pode ter visto*._


----------



## Istriano

Não mudaria, porque os seus exemplos são todos da escrita formal, e não da língua falada.
Mesmo assim, _Não a pode ter visto _é de uso raro, mesmo na escrita formal.

No Brasil _o/a/os/as _se usam encliticamente ao verbo principal, com o infinitivo e o gerúndio, quase sempre:
_Prazer em vê-la _ (e não _Prazer em a ver_)
_Pode vê-la _(e não _Pode a ver / Pode-a ver_).


----------



## gvergara

Istriano said:


> Não mudaria, porque os seus exemplos são todos da escrita formal, e não da língua falada.
> Mesmo assim, _Não a pode ter visto _é de uso raro, mesmo na escrita formal.
> 
> No Brasil _o/a/os/as _se usam encliticamente ao verbo principal, com o infinitivo e o gerúndio, quase sempre:
> _Prazer em vê-la _ (e não _Prazer em a ver_)
> _Pode vê-la _(e não _Pode a ver / Pode-a ver_).


É que os meus problemas surgem quando há elementos atratores na oração  Obrigado


----------



## gvergara

Istriano said:


> Não mudaria, porque os seus exemplos são todos da escrita formal, e não da língua falada.
> Mesmo assim, _Não a pode ter visto _é de uso raro, mesmo na escrita formal.
> 
> No Brasil _o/a/os/as _se usam encliticamente ao verbo principal, com o infinitivo e o gerúndio, quase sempre:
> _Prazer em vê-la _ (e não _Prazer em a ver_)
> _Pode vê-la _(e não _Pode a ver / Pode-a ver_).


Isso também é válido após preposição?
_Trouxe o meu carro *para o conferir/ conferi-lo*?_


----------



## Istriano

gvergara said:


> Isso também é válido após preposição?
> _Trouxe o meu carro *para o conferir/ conferi-lo*?_



Sim, na escrita brasileira, com _o/a_ se prefere a ênclise, com outros clíticos tanto faz (_para se vender, para vender-se_).


----------

